# Lost my life.



## drothreign (Feb 25, 2006)

Actually am fine now


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I think you might find some kind of therapy useful. I don't know what resources you have; but there are techniques for reducing anxieties. Talk with your doctor, minister, councillor (if you are at school) or someone who has access to those kinds of psychological programs.Mark


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2007)

Oh god bless you - what can you do - plenty - you've taken the first step right enough - by admitting that perhaps its the anxiety and related issues that are really at the root of all of this. I can totally relate - I won't bore you with my story (others have heard it plenty times) but I have battled with depression nearly all my adult life - its a question of finding a sympathetic doctor first off - and see if you can get the necessary treatment - be it anti-depressants, CBT or something else. You need to get your life back - agrophobia is a horrible, debilitating conditon (you say you can't leave the house??) - I am sure there are ways to help you reclaim your life.Good luckSue


----------

